# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Looking in mirrors

## SigurRos

When you've become lucid during sleep have you ever decided to look in a mirror? Did you look the same as in waking life? Also, when you meet people you know, do they look different to how they normally look? I'm interested.   :smiley:

----------


## jackonaut

i look in mirrors a lot during lucid dreams to help get more control.  Sometimes if i look in a mirror my face will be distorted, or even not be my own, but usually it's pretty realistic.

Normally when I see people I know they look the same as in waking life, though i'm sure if you study them for a while you could find something unusual.

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by SigurRos_
> *When you've become lucid during sleep have you ever decided to look in a mirror? Did you look the same as in waking life? Also, when you meet people you know, do they look different to how they normally look? I'm interested. **



i had an interesting mirror experience once, i walked up to it and looked in it, i looked pretty much exactly like normal, but then i smiled a big happy grim and quickly went back to a straight face, like 2 seconds after going back to a straight face the mirror me smiled a big smile and then went back straight faced   :Eek: 
other times im just not there at all

people normally look completely lifelike in my LDs , just remember that when you spawn them into the dream dont think too much about what they should look like (unless you want to change their figure a bit  :wink2:  )

----------


## Wicked

Yes I look into mirrors, and yes I look the same as in real life. With the exception of one single occasion that I described in a thread I made not long ago, looking into mirrors has not caused any negative experiences.

----------


## justsomeguy

all these threads mentioning mirrors... i just had a bit of a mirror experience. i looked into the mirror and noticed my hair was too long, then saw my face was different. before you know it i start turning into some sort of monster, so i figure im dreaming, cool. i started changing how i looked in the mirror but i woke up, i had only been sleeping for probably 5 minutes so i dont think waking up was my fault. would have been cool to have had the dream earlier in the night to see how much i could have done

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Ive done that once, not a  ::D: , but what happened was I saw myself, but then he started moving on his own and eventually he left the mirror and walked off.

----------


## BillyBob

Ok last night i looked into a mirror just because of this post, they arent scary or anything i just saw myself with no lag or anything, they'er very useful for teleportation too, just jump in and before you come out think or where your going to be  ::D:

----------


## lamentabledays

My face is perfectly clear when looking in a mirror and friends look different because I myself modify them to look perfect.

----------


## Flotsam

I did once and I was able to change my face structure (like my face was putty). It was awesome, I think I had the ability because in my dream plot I was a secret agent so I needed to be able to change my looks. Pretty fun.

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Flotsam_
> *I did once and I was able to change my face structure (like my face was putty). It was awesome, I think I had the ability because in my dream plot I was a secret agent so I needed to be able to change my looks. Pretty fun.*




Oh I could do this with a mirror too in one of my dreams! Awesome  ::D:

----------


## Raj

I've looked in mirrors a few times in dreams, and have gotten curious results.  Never do I see the Raj that I normally see in the mirror in waking life!   In one lucid dream, I was in some underground room that was velvety in texture, and purplish in color..  I saw my reflection in the mirror, and I had dreadlocks . . .  only they consisted of electrical wires and colored connectors, kinda a variation of the head of Medussa with the numerous snakes.  In l/d #2 I saw several "selves" in a mirror, changing much in the way that a pictures in a projector change.  Both of these experiences were enjoyable, and left me with the impression that there may be more to me/us than I/we suspect.  As for meeting characters I know in dreams . . . that's happened; sometimes I "know" who they are by some inner sense, or simply by seeing them.  At other times they become some alternate version of themselves.  Or I've met characters in dreams that I "know", even though I have no recollection of knowing them as far as their being part of my waking life experience.  Hope this has been helpful to you.

----------


## Gus

i get visual hallucinations (whether they are real occurences or not is debatable) when i stare into a mirror in 'real' life, i have not begun to lucidly dream much yet, but i shall most indefinately try looking into a mirror as i begin to have more and more ld's

----------


## Longshwen

I looked into a broken mirror for my first successful lucid task. It showed two images. One was an image of myself ten years younger and the other was an image of myself dressed like a rapper dancing. (Totaly not me)  

I am not sure about dream characters though, so far I cannot recall how detailed they look. I have never really payed attention. Next encounter I will try to notice.

----------


## JackSparrow

Argh!

I had a dream two nights ago and felt compelled to look in a mirror.  The worst thing about it was, I looked perfectly normal.  I know if I looked a little weird I would've picked up that I'm dreaming.

----------


## kafine

I looked into a mirror in my lucid dream last night!

(I don't know where the mirror came from, it was an unfamiliar one on the back of my bathroom door, but I didn't think anything of it.)

I was scared to look, but I bent down and peered into it. I was really worried there would be something wrong with my eyes that would freak me out.

But it was okay. My eyes were a bit lighter than they should be, and my pupils were a bit small, but apart from that I looked perfeclty normal.

----------


## Artie J

This thread seems to have caused mirrors to appear in a lot of LDs!  One appeared in an LD for me this morning.  As I watched, my hair started to grow longer, but it was standing straight up, as if I was hanging upside down!  Then my ears began to change shape and one of them fell off.  Otherwise, my face appeared normal.  Kinda freaky, but amusing also.

----------


## kafine

> _Originally posted by Artie J_
> *This thread seems to have caused mirrors to appear in a lot of LDs!*



Yeah, that's definatley why there was one in my dream. Dreamviews is affecting my head!!

The same dream had a reference to the bathroom topic in GD.

----------


## PoiznDr33m

There was an LD I had a while ago that involved a mirror. I wasn't lucid the whole time cause I'm kinda new to this and it was only like my second or third maybe, but I turned lucid while next to a mirror playing with the dream physics. I would hold stuff up to the mirror and then I could peel the reflection out like it was clear jello and I'd have two of that thing. I was sad that they didn't have a reflection afterwards so you could only copy anything once. Then as I turned lucid around then I just went into the mirror and it was like a metaphor for escaping reality and even though everything was exactly the same I had left behind all my social boundaries. I ended up wreaking havoc basically   ::D:   but yea it was sweet.

----------

